# Invega the doe



## Gavrill (Feb 20, 2009)

She's my alt. And if you can tell me where I got the name Invega (without using a search engine) you'll win a free internet.

Name: Invega
Age: 20-ish.
Sex: Either (usually female, can transform)
Species: White-tailed deer
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 115 lbs

Appearance: Very slender, almost gaunt. Is more human-like in anatomy (ribs and stomach human proportioned, etc). When male, has 4-point (or 8 depending on where you live) antlers. (4 on each antler, making 8 total.)

- Hair and fur: Fur is a pale gray-brown. No hair.
- Markings: edited: none
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: none

Behavior and Personality: Paranoid and jumpy. She's alert, but if you sneak up on her, don't be surprised to get kicked. She's very intelligent and prefers a nice quiet game of chess to anything else. She's very prim and ladylike. 

Skills: Fast, alert, quick-thinking.
Weaknesses: Scared easily, anxious, needy.

Likes: Berries, sweets, tea, books, and calm music.
Dislikes: Anything loud or unexpected (bonus points for unexpectedly loud), rudeness, unintelligent people.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

Well since I'm odd I've decided to allow her to change genders, just like Shenzi. xD


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn girl, you just made my night.  

We need the hoofers...we need them BAAAAAAD.

Aw crap, I didn't even realize the horrible "sheep" pun I just made.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

*high-hooves* I got the idea when a group of deer showed up in my yard. They're so graceful and beautiful. I had to make a character. :3


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Damn girl, you just made my night.
> 
> We need the hoofers...we need them BAAAAAAD.
> 
> Aw crap, I didn't even realize the horrible "sheep" pun I just made.



I agree whole-heartedly. 

Also Shenzi thats a neat character. I love her name most of all, but I couldn't tell you what it means/comes from without looking it up.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

Invega is the generic name for a medication used to treat schizophrenia.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^ Nice...nothing like good meds.


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Invega is the generic name for a medication used to treat schizophrenia.



How very interesting. Especially considering her personality.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

At first I wanted to choose an anti-panic/seizure med, but Invega has the Latin for swan in it (Vega) so I thought I'd choose that instead. Plus it has an androgynous "ring" to it without being a sparklefag/generic name.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Either way, more ungulates in general makes Mela happy...*wink wink*


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

See, I wasn't aware of the plight of the ungulate until I actually created one. =S


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no?  Really I often feel like a bit of an oddball here.

A guy as an antelope?  What is this blasphemy?  Clearly he is a wolf, fox, or dog and he is just playing us all...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

Or he's secretly just a wolf with antlers/horns. >.>


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Oh no?  Really I often feel like a bit of an oddball here.
> 
> A guy as an antelope?  What is this blasphemy?  Clearly he is a wolf, fox, or dog and he is just playing us all...



If that were the case then we're _all_ secretly playing the fandom for saps. Also, you forget dragon, which currently is rated #2 in popularity.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> If that were the case then we're _all_ secretly playing the fandom for saps. Also, you forget dragon, which currently is rated #2 in popularity.



Oh, you smartie...yes, I did forget that one.  Either way, I get a lot of interesting remarks about my 'sona.


----------

